# Meisterhaftes Reiten



## IkilledKenny (13. Oktober 2010)

Also ich stehe gerade vorm Fluglehrer der mir Meisterhaftes Reiten für 5k andrehen will. Wofür genau ist das? Erhöht das nur die Fluggeschwindigkeit von 280% auf 310% oder ist da vielleicht schon das Azaroth Fliegen drin eingeschlossen?
Weil ich möchte ungern 5k für 30% schnelleres fliegen ausgeben. 
Kann mir da jemand genaueres sagen?


mfg


----------



## Aranya (13. Oktober 2010)

Du hast richtig gedacht es ist für die 30% von 280% auf 310% gedacht. Das andere Fliegen gibts erst mit Cata.


LG
Ara


----------



## Tagres (13. Oktober 2010)

Ist nur schnelleres fliegen.


----------



## Morcan (13. Oktober 2010)

Es verwandelt auch deine alten 150% Flugmounts in 310%ige


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. Oktober 2010)

Morcan schrieb:


> Es verwandelt auch deine alten 150% Flugmounts in 310%ige



Was? Also gibt es das 280er gar nicht mehr?


----------



## Natálya (13. Oktober 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Was? Also gibt es das 280er gar nicht mehr?



Alle 280% Mounts fliegen dann mit 310%. Ob auch alle 150% Mounts mit 310% fliegen weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Vanderley (13. Oktober 2010)

natürlich gibts das/die 280er noch...du mußt erst 5 k Gold für 150-280 zahlen und dann nochma 5 k für 280-310...wenn du nur 1 mal bezahlst fliegste nur 280


----------



## Borgok (13. Oktober 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Weil ich möchte ungern 5k für *30%* schnelleres fliegen ausgeben.



Du meinst 7,9%. 
Das 310%-Mount ist nur 7,9% schneller als das 280%-Mount!
410/380=1,079 ---> Tempo steigt um 7,9%.

Meisterhaftes Reiten erhöht das Tempo aller Flugreittiere (auch das der 150%-Mounts) auf 310%.
Die 60%-Landmounts laufen dann auch 100%. (das vielleicht sogar schon ohne meisterhaftes Reiten, kA).

Fliegen in Kalimdor/ÖK ist nicht mit inbegriffen, es wird aber nur 250 Gold kosten.


----------



## Koechlein1001 (14. Oktober 2010)

ich verstehe da aber auch was anderes nicht



> *Schneller fliegen
> *Ihr wolltet schon längst für alle Eure Reittiere die Fluggeschwindigkeit von 310% freischalten? Ab WoW-Patch 4.0.1 ist das kein Problem. „Meisterhaftes Reiten" heißt die entsprechende Fähigkeit, die Ihr je nach Rufstufe für 5.000 Gold oder weniger beim Händler erwerben könnt. Wer bereits mindestens eines der flotten Reittiere besitzt, kommt übrigens günstiger davon. Die höhere Geschwindigkeit wird dann automatisch für alle Eure Flugreittiere übernommen



also fliegen alle mounts des chars 310% und nicht wie es teilweise in den foren stand das wenn man ein 310er mount hat alle Chars angeglichen werden


----------



## buttonbash (14. Oktober 2010)

doppelpost ftw !


----------



## buttonbash (14. Oktober 2010)

Vanderley schrieb:


> natürlich gibts das/die 280er noch...du mußt erst 5 k Gold für 150-280 zahlen und dann nochma 5 k für 280-310...wenn du nur 1 mal bezahlst fliegste nur 280



ähm, nein


----------



## Anglus (14. Oktober 2010)

Morcan schrieb:


> Es verwandelt auch deine alten 150% Flugmounts in 310%ige



Nein,nur deine schnellen also 280er Mounts bekommen dann 310%.


----------



## Anglus (14. Oktober 2010)

Borgok schrieb:


> Du meinst 7,9%.
> Das 310%-Mount ist nur 7,9% schneller als das 280%-Mount!
> 410/380=1,079 ---> Tempo steigt um 7,9%.
> 
> ...



Wo hast du nur so ein Mist her?Klar sind es 30%. Und das die 60% Mounts dann 100% haben stimmt auch nicht.Die landmounts werden nicht beeinflusst,immer noch mit lvl 20 und 40 wie jetzt auch.


----------



## Streubombe (14. Oktober 2010)

@Borgok: Rechne lieber noch mal nach, kommt blöd, wenn man grundsätzlich recht hat, dann aber am kleinen Einmaleins scheitert 

Ich jedenfalls werde für den geringen Geschwindigkeitszuwachs keine 5000g hinblättern... Steht einfach in keiner Relation.


----------



## Tschinkn (14. Oktober 2010)

Borgok schrieb:


> 410/380=1,079 ---> Tempo steigt um 7,9%.


Wieso eigentlich 410/380 und nicht 310 durch 280?
Bei 310/280 kommst Du auf 1.107, also 110.7%
Macht 10.7% Unterschied.


----------



## Qualkommando (14. Oktober 2010)

Da kann man nur zu sagen...

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal Fre... halten !!! 

Eurer Qualkommando

Lothar ( Horde )


----------



## teroa (14. Oktober 2010)

das Meisterhaftes Reiten ist nur für flugmounts die 280% haben... wer nen 310er% schon hat der bekommt diese skill eh umsonst...
weder die 150% noch die bodenmounts werden davon beeinflußt..


----------



## Aitaro (14. Oktober 2010)

ich habs mir gekauft..

warum?

man hat doch eh genug gold und weiss net wohin damit


----------



## DJKM (14. Oktober 2010)

BTW kostet das wenn man den ruf hat und an der richtigen stelle kauft auch nur 4k und nicht 5k


----------



## chiefmaster1 (14. Oktober 2010)

wo kostets 4k?


----------



## Yiraja (14. Oktober 2010)

habs einfach gekauft auch wenn die paar % eig unnötig sind ich flieg eh nich großartig rum^^


----------



## restX3 (14. Oktober 2010)

ich finds eine schweinerei dafür nochmal 5k gold zu blächen 

hätten sie wenigstens auf 1000g gesenkt ok, aber 5k ist mir momentan einfach zu viel für bischen schneller fliegen ^_*


----------



## Ballentines (14. Oktober 2010)

Anglus schrieb:


> Nein,nur deine schnellen also 280er Mounts bekommen dann 310%.



Laut Bluepost werden alle Mounts deinem aktiven Flugskill angerechnet.
Das heißt Unbesiegbar mit 150% Geschwindigkeit FTW


----------



## lord just (14. Oktober 2010)

Anglus schrieb:


> Wo hast du nur so ein Mist her?Klar sind es 30%. Und das die 60% Mounts dann 100% haben stimmt auch nicht.Die landmounts werden nicht beeinflusst,immer noch mit lvl 20 und 40 wie jetzt auch.


30% schneller zum normalen schnellen fliegen stimmt aber nicht. 


kurze erklärung für die rechnung.

0 ist wenn man steht.

100% ist wenn man sich ganz normal bewegt. die mounts erhöhen dann das bewegungstempo um x%. beim normalen schnellen fliegen bewegt man sich dann mit 380% und beim ganz schnellen dann mit 410%.

jetzt kann man ganz einfach nachrechnen um wie viel prozent die 410 schneller als die 380 sind und kommt zum ergebnis, dass man mit dem ganz schnellen fliegen 7,895% schneller ist als vorher.

dann zum thema was ist alles von dem neuen skill betroffen.

hierzu gibt es bereits einen bluepost den ich jetzt einfach mal zitieren werde

To clarify my original post, when I said no changes were being made to mounts in 4.0.1, I was referring to the idea of mounts being removed or droprates changed. No mounts have been removed as of yet, nor have any droprates been altered.  With that said, 310% speed is now solely obtained by purchasing the skill. *All mounts now go the speed of your highest skill level*. So if you happen to obtain Invincible now and have nothing higher than Expert riding, you will travel 150% speed. If you have Artisan riding the mount will be 280%. In order for the mount to travel 310% speed for anyone who obtains it after 4.0.1, you will need to purchase the new Master riding skill. Anyone who had a 310% mount prior to patch 4.0.1 automatically learned Master riding.  I apologize if my original post spawned any confusion. I should have worded it better. ^.^ 

There are no 310% mounts anymore. 310% speed is now obtained via Master riding, a new flying skill. *All flying mounts are now only distinguished by aesthetics.*


http://blue.mmo-champion.com/t/27187849344/310-icc-mounts-in-4-0-1/

um das ganze jetzt mal kurz zusammen zu fassen. es gibt keinen unterschied mehr beim mount speed. die geschwindigkeit der mounts hängt davon ab, ob man den jeweiligen skill gelernt hat oder nicht. wer vorher schon ein 310% mount hatte, der hat den skill automatisch gelernt und wer jetzt eins bekommt (z.b. für die weltevents oder aus ulduar) der muss sich den trotzdem noch kaufen, damit man auch wirklich so schnell ist. 150% mounts sind dann auch 310% schnell und die 280% mounts auch. in wie weit sich das auf die bodenmounts auswirkt weiß ich nicht, weil ich das noch nicht nachgeguckt hab aber die änderung der mounts soll gewährleisten, dass man das mount benutzt, welches man schön findet und nicht irgendein hässliches mount benutzt, nur weil es schneller ist als ein anderes.


----------



## Brutharr (14. Oktober 2010)

Ballentines schrieb:


> Laut Bluepost werden alle Mounts deinem aktiven Flugskill angerechnet.
> Das heißt Unbesiegbar mit 150% Geschwindigkeit FTW



Genau, mit dem Patch werden alle Mounts dem aktiven/erlernten Reitskill angepasst.
D.h. 60% Reitmounts sind jetzt 100% Mounts, wenn man es gelernt hat und die benötigte Stufe dafür hat.
150% Flugmounts sind jetzt 280% Flugmounts.
Für die Glücklichen unter uns mit einem oder mehreren 310% Mounts, die bekommen für alle den 310% Skill günstiger bzw geschenkt. (weiß net genau, weil die Server gerade down sind und ich gestern nur Zeit für einen Char hatte, der kein 310er Mount hat)

*EDIT:* Hm, die sollten nur neu gestartet werden um 6 Uhr, nun ists gleich 7 Uhr........

*Edit Nr.2:* So, Server läuft und ich hab mit allen Flugmounts den 310% Speed KOSTENLOS bekommen.


----------



## AdreaYsera (14. Oktober 2010)

Bei uns haben die schon das dritte mal neu gestartet...

Ich habe mir den Skill gekauft...und nen grossen unterschied ist es wirklich nicht...ich habe vielleicht 5sek. von Dalaran zur Eiskronenzitadelle weniger gebraucht!  Also...spart euch das wenn ihr es nicht unbedingt braucht


----------



## SohnDesRaben (14. Oktober 2010)

Bin froh, dass ich vorher schon ein 310% Mount besessen habe und mir damit auch das Gold sparen konnte.
Irgendwie sieht es witzig aus, wenn man mit der weißen Brieftaube nun 310% fliegt, oder als DK mit Reitaura nochmal 20% schneller.

Aber ich denke, auch die 5k Gold sollten mit Cataclysm kein Problem mehr sein, nach allem was man so in den Beta-Foren liest.


----------



## Borgok (14. Oktober 2010)

Anglus schrieb:


> Nein,nur deine schnellen also 280er Mounts bekommen dann 310%.



Doch! Ich hab die Fähigkeit schon, und meine ungepanzerten Greifen fliegen 310%, ebenso wie meine ursprünglich 60%-Landmounts jetzt 100% laufen!!
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die F***** halten.



Anglus schrieb:


> Wo hast du nur so ein Mist her?Klar sind es 30%. Und das die 60% Mounts dann 100% haben stimmt auch nicht.Die landmounts werden nicht beeinflusst,immer noch mit lvl 20 und 40 wie jetzt auch.





Streubombe schrieb:


> @Borgok: Rechne lieber noch mal nach, kommt blöd, wenn man grundsätzlich recht hat, dann aber am kleinen Einmaleins scheitert
> 
> Ich jedenfalls werde für den geringen Geschwindigkeitszuwachs keine 5000g hinblättern... Steht einfach in keiner Relation.





Tschinkn schrieb:


> Wieso eigentlich 410/380 und nicht 310 durch 280?
> Bei 310/280 kommst Du auf 1.107, also 110.7%
> Macht 10.7% Unterschied.



Ich hab schon erwartet dass dieser Mist wieder kommt. Ok gaanz laangsam für die Ahnungslosen:

Die Angaben 60%, 100%, 150%, 280%, 310% sind KEINE direkten Geschwindigkeitsangaben. Sie sagen lediglich aus, um wieviel das Tempo- ausgegangen von der normalen Laufgeschwindigkeit - angehoben wird.

Um die Geschwindigkeiten zu berechnen, brauchen wir zuerst die Laufgeschwindigkeit ohne Mount. Da ich den Wert in km/h oder m/s nicht kenne, nehmen wir mal einen willkürlichen, geeigneten Wert.
Sagen wir mal 100 GE (*G*eschwindigkeits*E*inheiten).

Ok, nun gehts los:
60%-Mount. Was steht da? Richtig!, "erhöht das Tempo um 60%".
Nun müssen wir berechnen was 60% der Laufgeschwindigkeit sind, und diesen Wert zur Laufgeschwindigkeit dazuaddieren.
60% von 100 GE sind 60 GE (0,6*100).
Die neue Geschwindigkeit ist also 100 GE + 0,6*100 GE = 160 GE

Ebenso bei den anderen Mounts:
100%: 100 GE + 1*100 GE = 200 GE
150%: 100 GE + 1,5*100 GE = 250 GE
280%: 100 GE + 2,8*100 GE = 380 GE
310%: 100 GE + 3,1*100 GE = 410 GE


Das sind also die Geschwindigkeiten:
Laufen ohne Mount: 100 GE
60%:160 GE
100%: 200 GE
150%: 250 GE
280%: 380 GE
310%: 410 GE

Um wieviel Prozent ist das 310%-Mount nun schneller als das 280%-Mount?
Richtig, 410/380=1,079---> es ist um 7,9% schneller.

30% schneller: 1,3*380 GE =494 GE
Wäre das 310%-Mount 30% schneller, müsste es mit 494 GE fliegen (wenn die Laufgeschwindigkeit 100GE wäre), es fliegt aber nur 410 GE.

Man könnte auch andere Werte für die Laufgeschwindigkeit annehmen, sagen wir mal 44,89 GE.
60%: 44,89 GE + 0,6*44,89 GE =71,824 GE
100%: 44,89 GE + 1*44,89 GE =89,78 GE
150%: 44,89 GE + 1,5*44,89 GE =112,225 GE
280%: 44,89 GE + 2,8*44,89 GE =170,582 GE
310%: 44,89 GE + 3,1*44,89 GE =184,049 GE
Auch hier stimmen die Verhältnisse:
184,049/170,582=1,079 --> Tempo steigt also um 7,9%.

[Edit: bevor einer damit kommt:410/380 ist wenn mans genau nimmt nicht 1,079 , sondern 1,078947usw., das Tempo steigt genauer gesagt um 7,8947..%, die Werte 1,079 und 7,9% sind natürlich gerundet.]


----------



## Derulu (14. Oktober 2010)

Ballentines schrieb:


> Laut Bluepost werden alle Mounts deinem aktiven Flugskill angerechnet.
> Das heißt Unbesiegbar mit 150% Geschwindigkeit FTW



Dies ist richtig ALLE Flugmounts skalieren in Zukunft mit der höchsten erlernten Flugfähigkeit..alle die seit gestern Invincible bekommen und nur 150% Fliegen erlernt haben...fliegen auch mit Invincible 150%


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Oktober 2010)

Borgok hat übrigens recht. Ich hab auch ein bissel Ahnung von Mathe.

Wenn man nur 310% durch 280% teilt, fehlt die Geschwindigkeit, die man auch ohne die Mounts hätte.

Übrigens: Wenn das 310er Mount tatsächlich *fast* ein Drittel schneller wäre (das wäre es, wenn es tatsächlich 30% wären), würde dieses ein 280er im Wettrennen ziemlich heftig abziehen.


----------



## Udalrich (14. Oktober 2010)

Und zum Trost für diejenigen, die weder ein echtes 310er-Mount haben, noch bis zu 5k Gold ausgeben wollen:

Zwar sind einige nun 7,9% schneller unterwegs als Ihr, dafür seid IHR nur 7,3% langsamer als jene (ich LIEBE Prozentrechnung!) ;-)


@Borgok, Lord just, Ceiwyn etc.
Weiß eigentlich jemand wie es z.B. mit der Kreuzfahreraura aussieht?

Buffed sie die Geschwindigkeit um 20% der Laufgeschwindigkeit (mit 310er-Flugmount dann 430%ige Laufgeschw.)?
Oder buffed sie die Gesamtgeschw. um 20% (mit 310er-Flugmount dann 492%ige Laufgeschw.)?

Die Aussagen zu dem Thema widersprechen sich immer wieder und ich habe es nie "nachgemessen"...


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Oktober 2010)

Naja, bei der Aura steht ja im Tooltipp, dass sie nur die Reitgeschwindigkeit erhöht. Bei den Reittieren dagegen steht Bewegungstempo. 

Vermutlich einfach 330% dann. Also ist man etwa 6,5% schneller unterwegs. Je schneller das Reittier also ist, desto weniger profitiert man von der Aura. Bei 150% mit 13,4% noch am meisten.

Nagelt mich aber nicht drauf fest, ich studier Mathe glücklicherweise nicht... Latein ist mir da doch lieber.


----------



## Osric (14. Oktober 2010)

Btw ... es gibt seit 4.0.1 keine Flugmounts mit 310% mehr.

Wer vor 4.0.1 ein Flugmount mit 310% besessen hat, hat den neuen Reitskill (310%) automatisch bekommen (für alle seine Char-Flugreittiere und alle Char-Flugreittiere die zukünftig droppen).

Wer jetzt Flugreittiere - die vor 4.0.1 auf 310% waren - erhält (und noch keinen 310% Reitskill gekauft hat), so haben diese nur noch 280%.

Die Geschwindigkeit skaliert nur noch mit dem entsprechenden Skill.

BluePost: http://wowdata.buffe...pic/14870032478


----------



## Udalrich (14. Oktober 2010)

Osric schrieb:


> Wer jetzt Flugreittiere - die vor 4.0.1 auf 310% waren - erhält (und noch keinen 310% Reitskill gekauft hat), so haben diese nur noch 280%.
> BluePost: http://wowdata.buffe...pic/14870032478


Oha, das ist hart. - Hab mehrere Twinks, denen nur noch 1 oder 2 Erfolge fehlen für den violetten oder den rostigen Proto. - Hätten die Blues auch mal eher verkünden können, es hieß doch immer es würden erst mal keine Erfolgsmounts rausgepatcht... ;-(


----------



## Osric (14. Oktober 2010)

Udalrich schrieb:


> Oha, das ist hart. - Hab mehrere Twinks, denen nur noch 1 oder 2 Erfolge fehlen für den violetten oder den rostigen Proto. - Hätten die Blues auch mal eher verkünden können, es hieß doch immer es würden erst mal keine Erfolgsmounts rausgepatcht... ;-(



Erfolgsmounts werden auch nicht rausgepatched.


----------



## Derulu (14. Oktober 2010)

Udalrich schrieb:


> Oha, das ist hart. - Hab mehrere Twinks, denen nur noch 1 oder 2 Erfolge fehlen für den violetten oder den rostigen Proto. - Hätten die Blues auch mal eher verkünden können, es hieß doch immer es würden erst mal keine Erfolgsmounts rausgepatcht... ;-(



Erfolgsmounts wurden nicht rausgepatcht, es wurde lediglich die unterschiedliche Geschwindigkeit der Mounts entfernt und sie skalieren wie die Eventmounts nun alle mit der Reitfähigkeit


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (14. Oktober 2010)

Anglus schrieb:


> Wo hast du nur so ein Mist her?Klar sind es 30%. Und das die 60% Mounts dann 100% haben stimmt auch nicht.Die landmounts werden nicht beeinflusst,immer noch mit lvl 20 und 40 wie jetzt auch.







Tschinkn schrieb:


> Wieso eigentlich 410/380 und nicht 310 durch 280?
> Bei 310/280 kommst Du auf 1.107, also 110.7%
> Macht 10.7% Unterschied.




280% + 100% = 380% (die 100% weil wenn man läuft hat man ja 100% bzw geht davon aus)
310% + 100% = 410%

> 410/380 = 1,0789 = 107,89% = 7,89%


----------



## Udalrich (14. Oktober 2010)

Osric schrieb:


> Erfolgsmounts werden auch nicht rausgepatched.



Aber sie wurden immerhin stark verändert, das hätte ich durchaus erwähnenswert gefunden.

Wenn der Blutgebadete Frostbrutbezwinger zukünftig kein Drache mehr, sondern ein lila Reitfrosch mit 50% Laufgeschwindigkeit wäre, würde Blizz ja auch nicht sagen: "Was wollt Ihr? Das Mount ist ja nicht rausgepatcht, nur ein wenig verändert..."

Na ja, ich werd's überleben. - Danke für die Info jedenfalls, dann spare ich mir diese Erfolge mit den Twinks!


----------



## Derulu (14. Oktober 2010)

Udalrich schrieb:


> Aber sie wurden immerhin stark verändert, das hätte ich durchaus erwähnenswert gefunden.
> 
> Wenn der Blutgebadete Frostbrutbezwinger zukünftig kein Drache mehr, sondern ein lila Reitfrosch mit 50% Laufgeschwindigkeit wäre, würde Blizz ja auch nicht sagen: "Was wollt Ihr? Das Mount ist ja nicht rausgepatcht, nur ein wenig verändert..."
> 
> Na ja, ich werd's überleben. - Danke für die Info jedenfalls, dann spare ich mir diese Erfolge mit den Twinks!



Auch der Reitfrosch hätte keine 50% Laufgeschwindigkeit mehr...der hat gar keine, der skaliert mit der die du erlernt hast (heißt beim Bodenmount 60% oder 100%)


----------



## bashrules (14. Oktober 2010)

Die Pala-Aura 20% schneller reiten stackt ja bei 280% 
lohnt es sich dann 310% zu kaufen oder stackt das da nicht ?

MFG
Bashrules


----------



## Derulu (14. Oktober 2010)

bashrules schrieb:


> Die Pala-Aura 20% schneller reiten stackt ja bei 280%
> lohnt es sich dann 310% zu kaufen oder stackt das da nicht ?
> 
> MFG
> Bashrules



Klar stackt die da auch...ist ja nur eine Fähigkeit höher...die Aura erhöht jegliche Reitgeschwindigkeit


----------



## Osric (14. Oktober 2010)

Warum soll das net stacken - ist ja kein Cap bei 310%


----------



## Trust78 (14. Oktober 2010)

Und wo kostet es 4k Gold?
In Dalaran steht nur der für 5k
In den Haupstädten ist keiner der es verkauft. In der Beta aber schon


----------



## Famenio (14. Oktober 2010)

Trust78 schrieb:


> Und wo kostet es 4k Gold?
> In Dalaran steht nur der für 5k
> In den Haupstädten ist keiner der es verkauft. In der Beta aber schon


Bei der Horde ist das bei den...omg ich hab den Namen vergessen -.-
In der Boranischen Tundra in der Bug wenn man da ehrfürchtig ist, 
dann gibt es das dort günstiger...


----------



## Trust78 (14. Oktober 2010)

Danke gefunden


----------



## Wowpirat (19. Oktober 2010)

wie siehts denn mit dem druiden aus? ich hab garkein flugviech. gibts da ne neue flugform?


----------



## SASAgent (19. Oktober 2010)

Öhm das mit dem Violetten Protodrachen ist nicht richtig wer das Event zu dem abschließt bekommt laut Blizz den Drachen und den Skill geschenkt nachzulesen hier

http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/17038/WoW-Patch-4-0-1-Meisterhaftes-Reiten-durch-Weltereigniserfolge-lernen


----------



## Vadesh (19. Oktober 2010)

Borgok schrieb:


> Du meinst 7,9%.
> Das 310%-Mount ist nur 7,9% schneller als das 280%-Mount!
> 410/380=1,079 ---> Tempo steigt um 7,9%.
> 
> ...



Falsch. Das sind zwar keine 30% schneller in Bezug auf das alte Flugmount, allerdings auf die Laufgeschwindigkeit gerechnet. 

Wenn du also von der Laufgeschwindigkeit ausgehst (100%) bist du mit einem 310% Mount 30% schneller als mit einem 280% Mount.


----------



## Xman64 (19. Oktober 2010)

Skillerweiterung beim Fliegen:

150% auf 280% kostet 5000 Gold

280% auf 310% kostet 5000 Gold

Warum also nochmal 5000 Gold ausgeben?
Einziger Vorteil: Alle deine Flugmount verfügen somit 310% Geschwindigkeit.

Deutlich schneller Flieg man dadurch nicht.

Außer: Man nutzt als Paladin "Aura des Kreuzfahrers"
           280% + 56% (20% schneller) = 336% Geschwindigkeit
       	310% + 62% (20% schneller) = 372% Geschwindigkeit


----------



## Krshna (19. Oktober 2010)

Xman64 schrieb:


> Außer: Man nutzt als Paladin "Aura des Kreuzfahrers"
> 280% + 56% (20% schneller) = 336% Geschwindigkeit
> 310% + 62% (20% schneller) = 372% Geschwindigkeit



Deine Rechnung ist nicht ganz richtig.
280% Mount heisst 380% Geschwindigkeit, da man ja zu Fuß schon 100% rennt
und das Flugmount die Geschwindigkeit um 280% erhöht. Also:

380% * 1,2 (20% Pala Aura) = 456%
410% + 1,2 (20% Pala Aura) = 492%

Wer es nicht glaub, kann es gerne mit dem Addon MonkeySpeed nachprüfen


----------



## martog (19. Oktober 2010)

Hier mal 2 Blueposts aus dem WOW Forum, damit dürften denn alle Fragen beantwortet sein.

Ulvareth (14.10.2010):
Eure Reittiere bewegen sich jetzt immer mit der höchsten Geschwindigkeit, die euer Charakter erlernt hat. Die Fluggeschwindigkeit von 310% kann nur noch gekauft werden. Zwar wurden keine Reittiere aus dem Spiel entfernt und auch an den Drop-Wahrscheinlichkeiten wurde nichts geändert, aber wenn ihr heute ein Reittier bekommt, das ehemals eine Geschwindigkeit von 310% hatte, bewegt es sich nur noch mit 280% Geschwindigkeit. Es sei denn natürlich, ihr habt die 310% Geschwindigkeit entweder gekauft oder ihr habt bereits vor Patch 4.0.1 ein entsprechend schnelles Reittier besessen – in dem Fall habt ihr die Fähigkeit nun automatisch erhalten und müsst sie nicht mehr erwerben. 

Außerdem sollten sich nun all eure Reittiere in der höchsten Geschwindigkeit bewegen, die euer Charakter erworben hat.

Ulvareth (18.10.2010):
Wir werden einen Hotfix für den Erfolg „Was für eine lange, seltsame Reise…“ aufspielen der dafür sorgt, dass Spieler, die die Zügel des violetten Protodrachen erhalten, gleichzeitig auch „meisterhaftes Reiten“ erlernen.

Die Art und Weise, in der die 310% Fluggeschwindigkeit verliehen werden, wird am Anfang etwas holprig sein und wir möchten dies mit einem zukünftigen Patch reibungsloser gestalten. Im Moment werdet ihr eine maximale Reitgeschwindigkeit von 280% benötigen, damit ihr den violetten Protodrachen als Reittier erlernen könnt. Sobald ihr das erste Mal auf den Drachen steigt, lernt ihr meisterhaftes Reiten.


----------



## martog (19. Oktober 2010)

Krshna schrieb:


> Deine Rechnung ist nicht ganz richtig.
> 280% Mount heisst 380% Geschwindigkeit, da man ja zu Fuß schon 100% rennt
> und das Flugmount die Geschwindigkeit um 280% erhöht. Also:
> 
> ...



Und um da nun die 100% laufen drauf zu rechnen brauch man ein Addon? Das nenn ich mal Speicherverschwendung.


----------



## Krshna (19. Oktober 2010)

martog schrieb:


> Und um da nun die 100% laufen drauf zu rechnen brauch man ein Addon? Das nenn ich mal Speicherverschwendung.



Es ging um die Pala-Aura, Mr. Brain


----------



## plastic (19. Oktober 2010)

ich hab son 310er moun und brauch zum glück nichts bezahlen dafür, zumindest mit dem einen char ^^


----------



## Milkoh (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab mir den Skill nun gekauft da ich den Violetten frühestens Ostern bekommen hätte (wenn ich Pech habe erst nächstes Jahr im Dezember, da ich in der Zeit wo die Pilger dran sind im Urlaub bin und mir da nur ein schusseliger Erfolg fehlt). 

Druide mit Flugform und 310% hat schon was kultiges.  Man ist gefühlt deutlich schneller (mathematisch ist das nicht so) und wenn man mal auf einen Pala mit einer Aura trifft, geht der Nachbrenner los. 

Muss man natürlich nicht haben, aber was muss man schon in WOW? ... Ich habs nun gekauft, weil in der Zeit bis ich den Violetten habe, hab ich auch wieder locker 5k zusammen.


----------



## lord just (19. Oktober 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Falsch. Das sind zwar keine 30% schneller in Bezug auf das alte Flugmount, allerdings auf die Laufgeschwindigkeit gerechnet.
> 
> Wenn du also von der Laufgeschwindigkeit ausgehst (100%) bist du mit einem 310% Mount 30% schneller als mit einem 280% Mount.


du verstehst anscheinend nicht die rechnung.

mir dem 310% mount bin ich 310% schneller als wenn ich normal laufe und mit dem 280% mount bin ich um 280% schneller als wenn ich laufe. wenn ich jetzt aber wissen will in wie weit die 310% schneller sind als die 280%, dann muss ich die beiden in relation sehen und da kommt dann herraus, dass man mit dem 310% mount nur knapp 8% schneller ist als mit dem 280% mount.

wenn man 30% schneller sein möchte im vergleich zum 280% mount, dann bräuchte man ein 364% mount.

es ist simple mathematik und da gibt es nix zu rütteln. wenn könnte man die % als geschwindigkeitseinheit betrachten wodurch man mit dem 310% mount 30 geschwindigkeitseinheiten schneller wäre als mit dem 280% mount, wobei die 8% geschwindigkeitsunterschied bleiben würden (ist ja noch immer mathematik und da kann man rechnen wie man will und wird immer auf das selbe ergebnis kommen).


----------



## plastic (19. Oktober 2010)

dafür bin ich pala und hab noch ein quäntchen mehr. 20% von 310 sind 6,2 % mehr


----------



## plastic (19. Oktober 2010)

lord schrieb:


> du verstehst anscheinend nicht die rechnung.
> 
> mir dem 310% mount bin ich 310% schneller als wenn ich normal laufe und mit dem 280% mount bin ich um 280% schneller als wenn ich laufe. wenn ich jetzt aber wissen will in wie weit die 310% schneller sind als die 280%, dann muss ich die beiden in relation sehen und da kommt dann herraus, dass man mit dem 310% mount nur knapp 8% schneller ist als mit dem 280% mount.
> 
> ...



komische rechnung da du selbser sagt 280% schneller als gehen und 310%schneler als gehen, sind in meinen augen trotzdem 30% unterschied aber ich bin kein einstein und mir liegts sehr fern das jetzt auszurechnen ^^


----------



## Schneelilie (19. Oktober 2010)

@Plastic: Warum muss ich gerade an "Barbi Girl" denken... "Live is plastic... Its fantastic..."

Du gehts von den statischen 30% mehr zwischen 280% und 310% aus. Wir dagegen errechnen und betrachten die prozentualle Erhöhung der vorgegebenen Werte.


----------



## Zossy85 (19. Oktober 2010)

Krshna schrieb:


> Deine Rechnung ist nicht ganz richtig.
> 280% Mount heisst 380% Geschwindigkeit, da man ja zu Fuß schon 100% rennt
> und das Flugmount die Geschwindigkeit um 280% erhöht. Also:
> 
> ...



Falsch!

Wenn das so ist dann wäre jeder Paladin mit einem 280% Mount + Aura schneller als jemand mit einem 310% Mount ohne Aura.

Denn 456% > 410%
*Dem ist aber nicht so denn ein 310% Mount ist schneller als ein Pala mit 280% Mount + Aura.
*

Das würde auch bedeuten, dass die PalaAura mit jedem schnelleren Reitskill besser wird.

Bei deiner Rechnung steigert sie bei 380%  das Tempo um 76% und bei 410% steigt es um 82%
Das klingt doch sehr unglaubwürdig.

Ich würde eher sagen, dass die Aura die Geschwindigkeit, wie alles andere im Spiel auch, auf das Lauftempo rechnet.

Aus 280% schneller werden 300% schneller
Aus 310% schneller werden 330% schneller

So macht es auch sinn und dann ist der Pala mit Reitaura auf einem 280% Mount auch langsamer als das 310% Mount ohne Aura


----------



## Hosenschisser (19. Oktober 2010)

Xman64 schrieb:


> Skillerweiterung beim Fliegen:
> 
> 150% auf 280% kostet 5000 Gold
> 
> ...



Weil das der Preis ist, über den Blizz der Meinung ist, das er verglichen mit dem Aufwand den man vorher betreiben mußte, um ein 310er zu bekommen, angemessen ist.


----------



## Xheel (19. Oktober 2010)

Anglus schrieb:


> Nein,nur deine schnellen also 280er Mounts bekommen dann 310%.



wenn man keine ahnung hat sollte man vielleicht mal die fr... halten.


----------



## Druiden-Eule (19. Oktober 2010)

ne kurze frage an die runde, kann mir einer sagen, wo ich den lehrer dafür auf horde seite finde ?

danke schonmal


----------



## Zossy85 (19. Oktober 2010)

Tja wo findet man den Reitlehrer?

Wo hast du denn den Kaltwetterflug gelernt........ 

Dalaran oder Tundra!


----------



## Druiden-Eule (19. Oktober 2010)

danke


----------



## Psalmensang (19. Oktober 2010)

Ist das neue Meisterhafte Reiten Voraussetzung für das Fliegen in der alten Welt (ÖK/Ka)?
also 5000 G jetzt (für 310% Geschwindigkeit) und 250 G (vorraussichtlich) mit Cata?
Weiss das jemand von euch?


----------



## Zossy85 (19. Oktober 2010)

Ach und noch was für die Allgemeinheit.

Prozente werden immer ADDIERT.

wenn man von etwas 200% hat und nochmal 20% mehr bekommt dann sind es 220% und nicht 240 denn der Prozentsatz geht IMMER von den 100% aus.

Prozente sind ja keine festen Werte wie z.B. 1 Meter..
1 Meter ist immer 1 Meter aber 1 Prozent hat nicht immer die selbe größe wie ein anderes Prozent und deswegen muss in einer Rechnung die Prozentgröße immer die selbe sein.

Die Rechnung 410% + 20% = 492% ist Mathematisch falsch. 
Da sich die 410% auf das Lauftempo beziehen MUSS sich die 20% ebenfalls darauf beziehen... alles andere ist Mathematisch nicht möglich.

Was ihr rechnet würde bei der Geschwindigkeit funktionieren...

Wenn ich 410 Km/H fliege und um 20% schneller werde dann fliege ich 492 Km/H.... 
Dafür muss ich aber davon ausgehen, dass die 410 Km/H = 100% sind
Dies ist mit der oberen Rechnung nicht vergleichbar denn dort sind die 100% das Laufen und nicht das Fliegen... dieses ist 410%.


----------



## Zossy85 (19. Oktober 2010)

Psalmensang schrieb:


> Ist das neue Meisterhafte Reiten Voraussetzung für das Fliegen in der alten Welt (ÖK/Ka)?
> also 5000 G jetzt (für 310% Geschwindigkeit) und 250 G (vorraussichtlich) mit Cata?
> Weiss das jemand von euch?




Nein ist es nicht.

Beim Kaltwetterflug ist es ja auch nicht nötig, dass man 280% Mounts benutzen konnte.


----------



## Derulu (19. Oktober 2010)

Zossy85 schrieb:


> ...




Nein, die Paladin Aura rechnet sich wirklich auf den Reitskill, nicht auf die 100% Fähigkeit Laufen...und ein Paladin mit 280%+Paladin Aura ist schneller als das 310% Mount für die anderen Klassen...Monkey Speed lügt nicht..noch nich...oder doch?Ein neuer Fall für Galileo Mystery


----------



## Interminator (19. Oktober 2010)

weiß einer wie das mit den erfolgen für diesen violetten protodrachen in cata ist? gibt es die erfolge der kinderwoche z.B noch? denn die welt wird ja geändert kann man die dann noch immer machen? denn mir fehlen nur 2 erfolge der kinderwoche für den proto ^^ leider ist die kinderwoche ja erst wieder im april 2011 und somit erst dann wenn cata schon einige monate drausen ist.


----------



## Lonesmage (19. Oktober 2010)

oh mann, wieso schreiben die nicht einfach in die tooltips
"Dieses Flugtier gewährt euch 2.5/3.8/4.1fache Laufgeschwindigkeit"... dann würden es hoffentlich mehr leute verstehen.


----------



## Zossy85 (19. Oktober 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> und ein Paladin mit 280%+Paladin Aura ist schneller als das 310% Mount für die anderen Klassen...



Bist du dir da absolut sicher?

Ich habs leider nicht getestet aber das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich schneller Fliege als diejenigen mit einem 310% Mount.


----------



## Ishiban (19. Oktober 2010)

Als Tipp für alle Hordler. Wenn ihr Ruf bei der Kriegshynenoffensive habt, geht zur Kriegshymnenfeste und holt euch da das 310% fliegen. War mit dem einen Chat, mit dem ich es bisher habe Ehrfürchtig und hab das fliegen für 4000 Gold bekommen. Der Lehrer dafür ist ganz oben auf dem Dach. Nicht da, wo der Flugmeister ist, sondern auf einem der anderen 3 Plattformen.


----------



## Sulli (19. Oktober 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> Bei der Horde ist das bei den...omg ich hab den Namen vergessen -.-
> In der Boranischen Tundra in der Bug wenn man da ehrfürchtig ist,
> dann gibt es das dort günstiger...



Stimmt .. in der Allianz Valianzfeste kostet es " NUR " 4000G mit dem passenden Ruf , denk ich . Muss mal mit low Char schaun der noch keinen Ruf hat


----------



## Tuetenpenner (19. Oktober 2010)

Irgendwie kann ich eure Ergebnisse nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass 280er fliegen 100% wären, da es ja mit normalen Epic Mounts die maximale Geschwindigkeit ist, ergibt sich folgende Rechnung ("^" für entspricht):

280 ^ 100%
1 	^ 0,35%
310 ^ 108,5%

Der neue 310er Flugskill ist also gemessen am 280er Flugskill 8,5% schneller (Ergebnisse gerundet).


----------



## Zossy85 (19. Oktober 2010)

Tuetenpenner schrieb:


> Irgendwie kann ich eure Ergebnisse nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass 280er fliegen 100% wären, da es ja mit normalen Epic Mounts die maximale Geschwindigkeit ist, ergibt sich folgende Rechnung ("^" für entspricht):
> 
> 280 ^ 100%
> 1 	^ 0,35%
> ...




Irgendwie scheint Mathe doch schwerer zu sein als ich dachte

280 = 100%
310 = X

Ich hab in der Schule gelernt.
(310 x 100) / 280 = 110,71

Gehen wir also von den 280 aus sind die 310 etwas mehr als 10% schneller.
Ist ja auch Logisch denn 10% von 280 sind 28 und insgesamt sind es 30 mehr also muss es über 10% sein.

Wenn man aber die Laufgeschwindigkeit mit einrechnet müssen wir anders rechnen

380 = 100%
410 = X

(410 * 100) / 380 = 107,89

Hier haben wir also die 7,89% 


Kleiner Tipp:
Runden tut man beim Endergebniss und nicht mitten in der Rechnung.
Ohne Runden erhält man nämlich auch bei deiner Rechnung die 110,71

Ausserdem wird bei 0,357142... AUFGERUNDET auf 0,36 und nicht abgerundet. 
Hättest du das getan wärst du bei 11,6... ist zwar immer noch falsch aber besser als die 8,5


----------



## Wowpirat (19. Oktober 2010)

Zossy85 schrieb:


> Tja wo findet man den Reitlehrer?
> 
> Wo hast du denn den Kaltwetterflug gelernt........
> 
> Dalaran oder Tundra!



wenn du dir das meisterhafte reiten in dala kaufst, bist du selbst schuld^^ 

dort kostet es 5kg. in der tundra wird es rufabhängig immer billiger. 

ich hab nur 4kg gezahlt.


----------



## Moonfly (19. Oktober 2010)

Gott im Himmel wie oft müssen die Leute es noch posten? Sind 90% der Nutzer in diesem Forum nicht in der Lage mal 1-2 Seiten zurück zu blättern, um zu schauen ob unter Umständen jemand auf ihre Fragen schon eine Antwort gepostet hat?

Hier nochmal die Erklärung (und ich wette 5000g  das in 1-2 Seiten wieder jemand den selben scheiss schreibt oder es nicht versteht):

P.S: Das nur für die Brains auf den letzten 1-2 Seiten. ;o



Borgok schrieb:


> Doch! Ich hab die Fähigkeit schon, und meine ungepanzerten Greifen fliegen 310%, ebenso wie meine ursprünglich 60%-Landmounts jetzt 100% laufen!!
> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die F***** halten.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zossy85 (22. Oktober 2010)

So ich habe es jetzt getestet....

Die PalaAura wird NICHT auf die Gesamtgeschwindigkeit gerechnet sondern auf das Lauftempto

280% Mount + Aura sind 300% und damit *!!!* *LANGSAMER !!! *als ein 310% Mount ohne Aura.

Jeder der etwas anderes meint hat unrecht!


----------



## Stevesteel (22. Oktober 2010)

Zossy85 schrieb:


> So ich habe es jetzt getestet....
> 
> Die PalaAura wird NICHT auf die Gesamtgeschwindigkeit gerechnet sondern auf das Lauftempto
> 
> ...



irgendwie logisch oder?


----------



## Zossy85 (22. Oktober 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> irgendwie logisch oder?




Brauchst du mir nicht sagen ....

Hier sind nur fast alle der Meinung, dass es viel schneller ist und auch gewisse Addons meinen das es schnell sei..


----------

